# Model 629



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a SW629 that I want to put wood grips on. The rubber grips just are not working. Now my question. I have a set I bought and they are close to fitting but not right. Does the year or generation have different grips? The grips I have are Mustangs.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I know of some guy who has loads of grips.... Hopefully he will chime in on the thread...


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’m sure Drm50 will be more then willing to help you out. Is the 629 a no dash? I would assume the variations wouldn’t effect the grips but just asking. Also are the grips your attempting to put on that are wood are they actual S&W grips or aftermarket wood grips?


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

shot1buck said:


> I’m sure Drm50 will be more then willing to help you out. Is the 629 a no dash? I would assume the variations wouldn’t effect the grips but just asking. Also are the grips your attempting to put on that are wood are they actual S&W grips or aftermarket wood grips?


Dash gun. Mustang grips.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Have to know dash. I’m sure you know that the new N frame guns are all round butt as far as I know. I swapped Dovan for a set of Eagles that fit my 29-8 perfect, also 29-6 and a 629 which I don’t have anymore. They are conversion round butt to square butt. S&W grips no subbed out to Altamont. They have many styles and materials to choose from. Check them on line. 
Im a grip hog and proud of it. I’m not getting rid of any grips for S&Ws.


----------

